# Subselect im Select



## DERHAARKAMM (19. Februar 2009)

SELECT p.ProbeID, p.Probennummer, 
(Select s.Spezies From tb_Spezies s where s.SpeziesID=p.SpeziesID) as Spezies
FROM tb_Probe AS p, tb_Probengefaess AS g
WHERE (p.ProbengefaessID=g.ProbengefaessID)

Mein Problem ist, wenn ich die es ohne Subselect versuche und anstattdessen das Subselect in der where Klausel hinzufüge, dass mir nur Proben ausgegeben werden die eine Spezies besitzen, ich möchte jedoch alle Proben ausgeben!
Vielleicht kann ich das auch ohne subselect lösen?
Das ganze soll in einer Microsoft Access Datenbank funktionieren!


----------



## dbwizard (19. Februar 2009)

DERHAARKAMM hat gesagt.:


> SELECT p.ProbeID, p.Probennummer,
> (Select s.Spezies From tb_Spezies s where s.SpeziesID=p.SpeziesID) as Spezies
> FROM tb_Probe AS p, tb_Probengefaess AS g
> WHERE (p.ProbengefaessID=g.ProbengefaessID)
> ...



- Du benötigst einen Left outer join. Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer von Access, deshalb kann ich dir die Syntax nicht geben 


Gruss


----------

